# Bear Attack Northwest Version



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

You would think being on the other side of the continent that I would be safe, but the Vermont bear got me too
Thanks @bearinvt
Awesome gesture and some really great smokes here
Much appreciated Brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! You can’t trust those Eastern Bears!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

This bear knows his cigars Maybe related to SMOKY the bear 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Grin and Bear it!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice mauling!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You would think being on the other side of the continent that I would be safe, but the Vermont bear got me too
> Thanks @bearinvt
> Awesome gesture and some really great smokes here
> Much appreciated Brother
> ...


Couldn't happen to a nicer guy enjoy! :vs_cool:


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

That bear did some serious traveling! Great hit!


----------

